# The SIMPLE [5]: adapted personality charts as a resource for personal growth



## Izo - neXus (Jan 19, 2014)

I made this system in an attempt to type other people hopefully faster. I don't know how easy it would be for someone else to use it, but for me, this is the standard order I follow and I see each system as a fraction in a personality pie chart that represents what a person is [also taking into consideration the parts of it we don't have access to - people are very complex, this is a summary]: 

*[1] TEMPERAMENT:* this in the ancient classification into 4 categories: [extraverted] choleric, sanguine [introverted] melancholic, phlegmatic. The temperament is something someone is born with and you cannot change the chemicals in your brain to have more energy or in any other way that is type-related [ex. how you react under stress]. The sanguine and the phlegmatic are considered to be the emotionally stable types while the choleric and melancholic are considered to be emotionally unstable (in can correlate with the Big5) 

*[2] COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS:* I see the cognitive functions as someone's brain preference to take in information. This is an important tool for personal growth but MBTI theory I don't use much because it's full of stereotypes, it's like it wants to force you see yourself as a stable point on a continuum - which is impossible for a living being to be. I think everyone uses all the cognitive functions to some degree, but we do have preferences. 









*[3] ENNEAGRAM + INSTINCTS:* up to this date, I find the enneagram theory to be the greatest tool for understanding yourself, understanding others, creating better relationships and a better life for yourself. The focus is on the negative parts rather than qualities because that's the purpose, to generate change and growth and not to make you feel miserable about yourself. I find this book particularly insightful: _"The complete enneagram: 27 paths to greater self-knowledge"_ (Beatrice Chestnut) 

ENNEAGRAM SUBTYPES: Enneagram subtypes [development]










*[4] PERSONALITY TRAITS:* this is something new my therapist taught me about. They have the personality disorders classified in the DSM, but it shows that most people don't qualify for a personality disorder but they have traits from one or 2 PDs more than others. This tells you when you're on auto-pilot why that is and what can you do to counter your automatic thoughts/cognitive distortions, etc [_requires personal research_]

*[5] other resources:* [a] self-help:
- behavioral style [passive, aggressive, assertive]
- _"Honoring the self", "The six pillars of self-esteem"_ (Nathaniel Branden)
- _"A new guide to rational living"_ (Albert Ellis), etc + any book on REB/CBT
- _"Heal your wounds and find your true self"_ (Lisa Bourbeau) easy read
- _"The denial of death", "Escape from evil"_ (Ernest Becker)

* relationships:
- emotional intelligence (EI): (Daniel Goleman)
- attachment style [secure/anxious: ambivalent or avoidant]: "Love me, don't leave me" (Michelle Sken), "How to hug a porcupine" (Debbie Ellis, June Eding) easy read
- "The 5 love languages" (Gary Chapman)
- "The 5 languages of apology" (Gary Chapman)

[c] work-place:
- "Words that change minds" (Shelle Rose Charvet) + any book on NLP*


----------



## Izo - neXus (Jan 19, 2014)

*"TESTED" TESTS* _[higher accuracy]_

*[1] TEMPERAMENT *
- https://www.temperamentquiz.com/home_ [high accuracy]_
- https://temperaments.fighunter.com/?page=test

*[2] COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS*
- https://www.sociotype.com/socionics/ _[high accuracy compared to standard MBTI tests]_
- Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

*[3] ENNEAGRAM + INSTINCT:*
- https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2 + https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest + the sub-wing theory for better accuracy. For tritype take the higher score result in each center. 

*[4] PERSONALITY TRAITS*
- https://psychcentral.com/personality-disorders-test/start.php _[remember the scores don't show a personality disorder, only psychiatrists have the experience to diagnose and threat a personality disorder]_
- https://www.4degreez.com/misc/test.mv

[5] other: 
- love language: https://www.5lovelanguages.com/quizzes/
- apology language: https://www.5lovelanguages.com/profile/apology/
- attachment style: https://dianepooleheller.com/attachment-test/


----------

